
Show HN: Aspen – A web browser built for work - matlin
https://www.aspen.cloud/
======
matlin
Hey HN - I'm excited to share what I've been working on!

I believe that the web is eating the software world and if you don't already
spend most of your work day in a web app it's only a matter of time before all
of your work apps live on the web. While I was working at Google, I only ever
had to use Chrome to get stuff done and many of my coworkers used Chromebooks
full-time. However, the browsers we have today are not great productivity
tools. Too many tabs, a lackluster bookmarking system, missing collaborative
tooling: are just a few of the complaints I've heard about Chrome, Firefox,
Safari, etc.

Aspen is designed make you more efficient by cutting down the time you spend
poking through tabs, fumbling through links, or endlessly Googling for
something that you found once but forgot to bookmark.

I'm looking forward to your hearing your thoughts and happy to answer any
questions!

------
scott31
Hey just FYI, your webpage is badly designed. Here is my interaction

* Page opens, I wait for unnecessary animations to be able to read stuff

* Scroll around a bit trying to understand, its mostly buzzwords and phrases like 'Stay in the flow'

* Click 'request access'

* Again wait for the unnecessary animation on that page

* Click another unnecessary start button

* First question is asking for work email

* I close the page

------
mrh196
very cool! I always have a crazy amount of tabs open and eventually just
delete my Chrome window and start over... an app dock makes a lot of sense for
the apps that are always open for me.

~~~
ohyeshedid
Like tab pinning?

~~~
matlin
I used to pin a bunch of apps as my go-to in Chrome and the app dock serves
the same purpose but also lets you cycle through any open windows for the app
(e.g. if you have multiple Google docs opened you can just click the Google
Doc button to jump to each opened docs) but there are also certain actions
that can be performed directly from the app icon like how it works in Mac OS.

